# Leatherised Cougar



## Momo (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys !

As promised, here are some pictures of my Dankung Cougar that I dressed with leather, giving it a fine touch and a look that I just love...

I will soon post photos from another slingshot, an aluminium made one, that I currently think about important modifications...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice is there antler on that it looks like u got some on one side


----------



## Momo (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, mckee, this small piece of stag gives me a good grip...


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Nice! It must feel great to hold.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow I really like that!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool - nicely done


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice job! Looks really good.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Es usted un Maestro ,


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

That is awesome I wish I had your talent. Love to see more of your work.


----------

